# Alternate internet supplier...?



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

What other choices do I have than comcast for internet at my house...? I've been going in circles with comcast now for almost 3 weeks becuase there isn't a powerpole with the right connections close enough to my new house. So they supposed to do this and that and so on.. 

I'm about 2 seconds away from telling them to forget, I don't even like them in the first place? Only other thing I've looked into was a hot spot type thing fom verizon but it was super expensive.. 

Thanks! i live in santa fe if that helps anything, i know i cant get fios or uverse.


----------



## grouper150 (Oct 24, 2006)

hot spot on my SamsungS3 thru Verizon is a great back up - or when traveling....but too slow for everyday use...no DSL available thru phone company?


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

grouper150 said:


> hot spot on my SamsungS3 thru Verizon is a great back up - or when traveling....but too slow for everyday use...no DSL available thru phone company?


Phone company... didn't even think about that. (shows my age since we didn't even consider a house phone). But I'll look into that. THanks!


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

IMO - there's nothing out there that is comparable for the price and speed of Comcast. I hate them too and dropped their TV services YEARS ago...but I won't cancel the internet (basic connection) service. It's the most reliable and best value I've found.

If you ask me (and hey...you did)...I'd put up with them through the hook-up process and be happy later on that you did.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

BlueWaveCapt said:


> IMO - there's nothing out there that is comparable for the price and speed of Comcast. I hate them too and dropped their TV services YEARS ago...but I won't cancel the internet (basic connection) service. It's the most reliable and best value I've found.
> 
> If you ask me (and hey...you did)...I'd put up with them through the hook-up process and be happy later on that you did.


Yep.. Hate it, but I'm pretty sure your right on the money. Probably going with directTV and comcast internet.. thanks


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Do you have timewarner cable in your area?


----------



## millertym_1978 (Apr 13, 2006)

*CLEAR Internet*

http://internet.clear.com/?s_clid=a32cf812ef415bb828addd9a3e5d4b29&gclid=CJLSrpCOjrcCFYU-MgodYnUA6w

Might check out the provider CLEAR Internet 4G. I have some buddies who would be considered gamers and they don't complain about the connection or speed of the service while playing online.

Until we can get CLEAR in our section of Dickinson we are stuck with Comast to


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

We got a package deal for ATT internet & ATT home phone with Direct TV. But, if anybody is worse than dealing with Comcast, it has to be ATT. But it works.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

I had Comcast for TV and net - 3 months ago I changed to ATT Uverse. No home phone. I like the tv package better but the internet is a little slower. No substitute for cable for data.

When it is down or I'm travelling I tether my phone to my laptop using PDANet. I'm on a 3G cell connection and it is reasonably fast, but I can exceed the max allowable data too. I watched netfilx at the hotel on a golf outting.

If you have 4G and unlimited data you might try tethering and see if it is acceptable. PDAnet also allows for the phone to become a wifi hotspot, but I've never used the function.

Good luck with your choice.

SG2


----------

